# Support for Via VT1802_1 internal microphone?



## driker (Mar 4, 2018)

I've been attempting to record audio. I've been attempting to use audacity to test out the microphone and cannot seem to get it to work.  I've searched online in every way I can think of and cannot come up with anything.

cat /dev/sndstat returns


```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm3: <VIA VT1802_1 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm4: <VIA VT1802_1 (Internal Analog Mic)> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```

In Audacity the only device setting that does not return an error when attempting to record is dev/dsp.  I can begin recording but nothing shows up even if I tap directly on the microphone itself.

Any tips on how to get it to work?


----------

